# Crate training a puppy with an older dog at home



## GeekMystique (Jan 10, 2013)

We are adding a new puppy to our family. We also have a 1.5 year old dog (who is extremely dog-friendly, to the point that he has been nicknamed "the ambassador" at the dog park). We plan to do the meet and greet between the two at a neutral location, although we don't foresee any issues between the two.

Crate training for housebreaking our older dog worked great and we hope to do the same for the new puppy. Our older dog actually still prefers to sleep in his crate (which is next to our bed). Since our bedroom is the most puppy-proofed room, we are planning on keeping the pup confined to this area in the beginning (as we did with our older dog). Will having 2 crates in the same room create any problems? Normally, the older dog doesn't go in the bedroom until bedtime. Should we move our older dog's crate (and therefore his "bedroom") to the living room to start out? Or is it better for them to get used to being near each other? Can I set up both crates right next to each other or is that something we need to do gradually?


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think there would be any problems. 

However, with saying that, I would not allow the puppy in the older dog's crate or the older dog in the puppy's crate. Ideally, crates act as "safe havens" where a dog can go to be alone and get away from people, other dogs, kids, scary stuff, etc. I would keep the crates with a little distance apart too. If only for the fact that they could hurt each other through the wires (if it is a wire crate) should they get into an argument for any weird arbitrary reason and have no place to go. Plus, with some distance between them, the pup will most likely be less inclined to try and play all night since he will be a little more isolated. 

I know some people don't care and honestly, it probably wouldn't matter, but it is just my personal preference that each dog have a designated safe spot that is away from the other dogs, even if only by 2-3 feet. Entirely up to you though. And congrats on the puppy!


----------



## GeekMystique (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

So are your going to use your bedroom to confine the pup in, when you are gone during the day without the semi adult dog? I would close your other dogs crate so the pup doesn't use it. I crate my pups more to protect my older dogs to not be put in a position to be bothered by a pup when I am not there to supervise the pup. And when your dealing with a semi adult dog they act more like siblings and lack the maturity to understand how to correct a younger dog as a mature adult would. semi adults can be a little on the over harsh rivalry dominating side and not as an adult who is more constructive in their corrections for learning proper interaction skills. So they will both need your active support for monitoring and setting boundaries of interactions (play nice, and not pester type stuff).. Congratulations


----------

